

Were the Japanese Engineers Who Built Fukushima Incompetent? - ScotterC
http://www.dailykos.com/story/2011/07/24/987836/-Were-the-Japanese-Engineers-Who-Built-Fukushima-Incompetent?showAll=yes&via=blog_658234

======
glimcat
To the best of my very limited knowledge of nuclear plant design - no.
Insufficiently paranoid and not gifted with perfect knowledge of the future -
maybe.

The facility was fairly hardened versus geology as it was. It's just that
geology is as big as the planet while anything you can possibly build is taken
from scraps laying around on a tiny surface layer. It can and will punch you
in the face despite your best efforts to plan for it.

It was also built starting in 1967, so we are talking fairly old designs.
Three mile island was 1968 and related to bad interface design. Chernobyl was
1970 and related to it being designed and built in the USSR. Modern designs
are light-years ahead of these, there's just too much paranoia and FUD to get
money to implement them.

